# Cacchiomercato Estivo II



## Ronaldinho_89 (3 Giugno 2013)

Come l'anno scorso riporterò in questo topic tutti i nomi, *che da ogg*i, saranno accostati al Milan 

Acquafresca
Ademilson
Adrian
Alvarez
Ancheampong
Antonelli
Arshavin
Assou-Ekotto
Astori
Avelar
Balanta
Belfodil
Belhanda
Benzema
Bergessio
Bertolacci
Bianchi
*Birsa*
Bonaventura
Borriello
Candreva
Cannavaro
Capoue
Carlos Andrade Souza
Cerci
Chiriches
Civelli
Cleber
Coates
Cofie
*Coppola*
Danilo
Daprelà
Datkovic
De Ceglie
De Rossi
Denis
Destro
Diamanti
Diego Lopez
Di Maria
Di Natale
Donovan
Dorya
Dossena
Emeghara
Eriksen
Eto'o
Fabregas
Ferghouli
Finnbogasson
Gomez ( Catania)
Gourcuff
Granqvist
Gum
Halilovic
Hernandez
Hernanes
Higuain
*Honda*
Ibarbo
Ibrahimovic
Ilicic
Indi Martins
Insigne
Izet Hajrovic
Jedvaj
Jese Rodriguez
Johansen
Jonathas
Jorginho
Jovetic
Julio Baptista
Julio Cesar
Kakà
Kjaer
Kokalovic
Kozak
Kucka
Kurt Zouma
Kuzmanovic
Lavezzi
Ljajic
Lovren
Luiz Gustavo
Maher
Marchetti
Marcos Rojo
Mathieu
Matri
Maxi Lopez
Menez
Miccoli
Modric
Moses
Muriel
Naingollan
Nani
Ochao
Ogbonna
Ola John
Osvaldo
Ozil
Paletta
Pastore
Pepe
Pizarro
*Poli*
Pjanic
Quintero
Rafael Toloi
Ranocchia
Regini
Rocchi
Rooney
Sakho
Sanchez
Sansone
Santon
*Silvestre*
Skrtel
Soriano
Stipe Perica
Strootman
Tevez
Thereau
Thiago Alcantara
Thiago Silva
Toni
Tremoulinas
Van Ginkel
Verratti
Vidic
Vucinic
Zaza


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Giugno 2013)

Io inizierei a raccogliere tutti i nomi che sono già stati accostati.


----------



## Albijol (3 Giugno 2013)

Civelli
Cerci
Ljajic
Ogbonna
Matri
Toni
Bianchi
Honda 
Kucka
Poli

Intanto comincerei a scrivere questi

Ps: sorry non avevo letto "da oggi"


----------



## 7AlePato7 (3 Giugno 2013)

Fabregas 
Thiago Alcantara
Denis 
Jorginho
Feghouli
Regini


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (3 Giugno 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io inizierei a raccogliere tutti i nomi che sono già stati accostati.



Volevo fare da oggi perchè vorrei mettere anche il link della notizia accostato ad ogni nome.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (3 Giugno 2013)

Fabregas


----------



## Hammer (3 Giugno 2013)

Seedorf


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (3 Giugno 2013)

Cofie


----------



## jaws (3 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Volevo fare da oggi perchè vorrei mettere anche il link della notizia accostato ad ogni nome.



Non si possono mettere link di altri siti


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Giugno 2013)

Danilo


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (3 Giugno 2013)

Messo Danilo


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (4 Giugno 2013)

Si parte subito con tre nomi stamattina: Marchetti, Lavezzi e Belfodil.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (5 Giugno 2013)

Lovren


----------



## Underhill84 (5 Giugno 2013)

ehhhhhhhhhhh gira la ruotaaaa!!1 Contatti per *Muriel*  Ahh non so se ci rientra anche Ilicic che cmq c'era stato accostato


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (5 Giugno 2013)

Muriel + Ilicic aggiunti 

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Muriel + Ilicic aggiunti


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Giugno 2013)

Siamo già a quota 26 agli inizi di giugno


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Giugno 2013)

Manca Kaka


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (6 Giugno 2013)

Habemus Pastore e Diamanti 
Al 6 giugno siamo già a 28 nomi...


----------



## The Ripper (6 Giugno 2013)

direi l'immancabile Kakà...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (6 Giugno 2013)

Inserito Kakà


----------



## Lollo7zar (6 Giugno 2013)

mancano Astori Naingoolan e Verratti


----------



## Morto che parla (6 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Come l'anno scorso riporterò in questo topic tutti i nomi, *che da ogg*i, saranno accostati al Milan
> 
> Belfodil
> Belhanda
> ...



Una trentina già ai primi di giugno


----------



## Albijol (6 Giugno 2013)

Uno fresco fresco: Rafael Toloi


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (6 Giugno 2013)

Aggiunti: Astori, Naingollan, Verratti e Toloi.


----------



## Doctore (6 Giugno 2013)

Pure un certo Lovren


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (7 Giugno 2013)

Oggi i nomi scarseggiano


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Giugno 2013)

33, stiamo andando fortissimo


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (8 Giugno 2013)

Kokalovic


----------



## Hammer (8 Giugno 2013)

Zaza


----------



## The Ripper (8 Giugno 2013)

Toloi me lo sono perso..


----------



## Albijol (8 Giugno 2013)

Cyril Théréau


----------



## Milo (8 Giugno 2013)

edit


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (10 Giugno 2013)

Aggiunti Daprelà, Thereau e Tevez.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Giugno 2013)

Aggiungi Zaza, manca.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (10 Giugno 2013)

Ademilson


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (11 Giugno 2013)

Inserito Zaza


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (12 Giugno 2013)

40 nomi


----------



## Albijol (12 Giugno 2013)

Maher


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (12 Giugno 2013)

Eriksen, Maher e Strootman.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (14 Giugno 2013)

Cleber e JC.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (16 Giugno 2013)

Aggiunti Balanta e Carlos Andrade Souza.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (16 Giugno 2013)

Se sono ancora validi i nomi di questa primavera
aggiungerei

Baselli
Bellomo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Giugno 2013)

47  e abbiamo ancora 2 mesi e mezzo davanti


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (16 Giugno 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> 47  e abbiamo ancora 2 mesi e mezzo davanti



Si arriverà sicuro a 100


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Giugno 2013)

Con questa media si può arrivare potenzialmente anche a 200 nomi


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (17 Giugno 2013)

Aggiunti tutti i nomi fatti da CorSport oggi.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (18 Giugno 2013)

Aggiunti Indi Martens e Gum


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (18 Giugno 2013)

56 nomi


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (19 Giugno 2013)

Vlad Chiriches, difensore dello Steaua


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (19 Giugno 2013)

Messo Chiriches


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (19 Giugno 2013)

Messo anche Capoue.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (20 Giugno 2013)

Di Natale e Alvarez


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (20 Giugno 2013)

Aggiunti Bertolacci e Julio Baptista.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (20 Giugno 2013)

Quota 62 nomi


----------



## Morto che parla (21 Giugno 2013)

Marchetti
Santon Toloi Ogbonna Indi martins
Fabregas Verratti Alcantara
Pastore
Muriel Tevez 


Formazione nettamente più forte della nostra 

Farei un bell "All in" e sbanchiamo


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (21 Giugno 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Marchetti
> Santon Toloi Ogbonna Indi martins
> Fabregas Verratti Alcantara
> Pastore
> ...



Il centrocampo che hai scritto è qualcosa di pauroso


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (24 Giugno 2013)

Aggiunti i nuovi


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (26 Giugno 2013)

Aggiunte le *******te di QSVS


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Giugno 2013)

madonna...a settembre arriviamo a 100


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (26 Giugno 2013)

75 nomi


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (27 Giugno 2013)

Sansone fa 76


----------



## Albijol (27 Giugno 2013)

Van Ginkel!!!!


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (27 Giugno 2013)

Van Ginkel e siamo 77


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (27 Giugno 2013)

Jovetic..sono 78!


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (3 Luglio 2013)

Emeghara e Kjaer e si viaggia verso i 100


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Luglio 2013)

82 al 3 Luglio. Io dico che per settembre arriveremo a 200.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (3 Luglio 2013)

Poli e Honda in grassetto; 2 su 82


----------



## SuperMilan (3 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Poli e Honda in grassetto; 2 su 82



0,024%


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (3 Luglio 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> 0,024%



2,43% ..hai dimenticato di moltiplicare per cento


----------



## SuperMilan (3 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> 2,43% ..hai dimenticato di moltiplicare per cento



Giusto! La stanchezza gioca brutti scherzi


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (6 Luglio 2013)

Inserito Hernandez


----------



## Liuke (6 Luglio 2013)

manca thiago silva


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (6 Luglio 2013)

Inserito Thiagone Silva


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (6 Luglio 2013)

Aggiunto Finnbogasson!


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (9 Luglio 2013)

Secchiello 

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Quota 88 nomi


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (9 Luglio 2013)

Coates e son 90


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (12 Luglio 2013)

Kuzmanovic e siamo quasi a 100!


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (12 Luglio 2013)

Arshavin e Nani!


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (12 Luglio 2013)

Jese Rodriguez, dai che ci siamo quasi!


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (12 Luglio 2013)

Siamo a 92


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Siamo a 92


Si vola, si vola


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (12 Luglio 2013)

Kurt Zouma..93!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Luglio 2013)

madonna


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (13 Luglio 2013)

Gomez e sono 94 ! Speriamo in altri 6 entro domani!


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (13 Luglio 2013)

Ibarbo  95!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Luglio 2013)

aggiungi Benzema

- - - Aggiornato - - -

strano che ancora non hanno messo Ronaldo


----------



## SuperMilan (16 Luglio 2013)

Segnalo che* Eurosport* ci accosta *Modric* come colpo di fine estate.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Luglio 2013)

97  con due bombe belle grosse: Modric e Benzema!


----------



## SuperMilan (16 Luglio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> 97  con due bombe belle grosse: Modric e Benzema!



Comunque secondo me ci getteremo, se passiamo il preliminare, su uno "scarto" degli amici Florentino e Carletto. Il mio sogno sarebbe proprio Modric, che è esattamente ciò che ci serve in mezzo al campo, il mio incubo è Kakà, credo che la verità sarà nel mezzo .


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (16 Luglio 2013)

Modric e Benzema: 97


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Luglio 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Comunque secondo me ci getteremo, se passiamo il preliminare, su uno "scarto" degli amici Florentino e Carletto. Il mio sogno sarebbe proprio Modric, che è esattamente ciò che ci serve in mezzo al campo, il mio incubo è Kakà, credo che la verità sarà nel mezzo .



Khedira ?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Luglio 2013)

l'anno scorso eravamo arrivati a 155...ora a 97 a metà luglio


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (16 Luglio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> l'anno scorso eravamo arrivati a 155...ora a 97 a metà luglio



Sarebbe bello recuperare quel topic


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Sarebbe bello recuperare quel topic



eccolo! CazzoMercato Estivo. ahah


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (16 Luglio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> eccolo! CazzoMercato Estivo. ahah



Sei un grande


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (17 Luglio 2013)

Ancheampong e sono 98!


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (17 Luglio 2013)

De Rossi: 99 ! -1 ahahahahha


----------



## SuperMilan (17 Luglio 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Khedira ?



Boh, non lo so, stiamo a vedere.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (19 Luglio 2013)

Che piattezza, nessuna traccia del 100esimo nome.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (20 Luglio 2013)

Stiamo da due giorni e sto centesimo nome non esce.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (20 Luglio 2013)

Azz sto anno non è nemmeno uscito Drogba


----------



## Elshafenomeno (20 Luglio 2013)

Meno male che voi la prendete con ironia, io sono incacchiato nero che non vi dico quanto...ho impulsi di far male fisico a Galliani proprio.

Tutte le estati così...ma quando venderà quel nano e cederà a qualche emiro che ci riporterà dove ci compete?


----------



## SuperMilan (22 Luglio 2013)

Come, non avete ancora aggiornato, col 100esimo nome di gran classe e peso? Eto'o


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Luglio 2013)

Vero, Eto'o e si vola a 100 nomi


----------



## SuperMilan (22 Luglio 2013)




----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Luglio 2013)

100 Eto'o, il 200 sarà Messi


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Luglio 2013)

*100!*


----------



## Jaqen (25 Luglio 2013)

Ola qualcosa!


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (25 Luglio 2013)

Ola Ola Ola Ola 101


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Come l'anno scorso riporterò in questo topic tutti i nomi, *che da ogg*i, saranno accostati al Milan
> 
> Ademilson
> Adrian
> ...



Pazzesco, e l'unico che stiamo davvero e realmente trattando è Honda. 
1 su 100


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (25 Luglio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Pazzesco, e l'unico che stiamo davvero e realmente trattando è Honda.
> 1 su 100



1 su 101  sembra il titolo di un film..


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Luglio 2013)

è facile fare il giornalista sportivo


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (26 Luglio 2013)

Rojo mister 102


----------



## SuperMilan (26 Luglio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Pazzesco, e l'unico che stiamo davvero e realmente trattando è Honda.
> 1 su 100



Ancora più pazzesco che l'unico che abbiamo realmente preso è Poli.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Luglio 2013)

Comunque Honda si può anche ufficializzare, se non arriverà ad agosto, lo farà a gennaio.


----------



## Aragorn (27 Luglio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> è facile fare il giornalista sportivo



Pienamente d'accordo


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (28 Luglio 2013)

Luiz Gustavo, mister 103


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (29 Luglio 2013)

Granqvist e son 104!


----------



## Djici (29 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Granqvist e son 104!



puoi ringraziare bonera.
grazie a lui ci sarano almeno una decina di altri nomi


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (29 Luglio 2013)

Skrtel 105!


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (30 Luglio 2013)

Insigne


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (30 Luglio 2013)

Apperò che listone


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (30 Luglio 2013)

Record* Silvestre.*.finisce direttamente in grassetto..


----------



## SuperMilan (30 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Record* Silvestre.*.finisce direttamente in grassetto..



E alza spaventosamente la media.


----------



## Jaqen (31 Luglio 2013)

Bergessio


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (31 Luglio 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Bergessio



106  dai che il record di 155 dell'anno scorso è vicino


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> 106  dai che il record di 155 dell'anno scorso è vicino


Mi euro illuso che si potesse arrivare a 200 però è doveroso superare i 155 dell'anno scorso.


----------



## Djici (31 Luglio 2013)

non siamo nemmeno a meta strada... quindi 155 nomi li superiamo alla grande


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (31 Luglio 2013)

Djici ha scritto:


> non siamo nemmeno a meta strada... quindi 155 nomi li superiamo alla grande



Non so, mancano più o meno 33 giorni alla fine del mercato e 50 nomi per battere il record. Ce ne deve essere più di uno al giorno


----------



## SuperMilan (31 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Non so, mancano più o meno 33 giorni alla fine del mercato e 50 nomi per battere il record. Ce ne deve essere più di uno al giorno



Confida nei giorni del condor...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (3 Agosto 2013)

Aggiunti i due campioni nuovi


----------



## Elshafenomeno (3 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Come l'anno scorso riporterò in questo topic tutti i nomi, *che da ogg*i, saranno accostati al Milan
> 
> Ademilson
> Adrian
> ...



Ne avessimo presi anche solo cinque di questi saremmo da champions league.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (6 Agosto 2013)

Mi sa che non raggiungiamo i 155 dell'anno scorso


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Agosto 2013)

A quanto andiamo?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (6 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> A quanto andiamo?



Dovremmo essere a 108.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Agosto 2013)

Mi sa che non ce la faremo... ormai si son focalizzati tutti su Honda e Ljajic.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (6 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Mi sa che non ce la faremo... ormai si son focalizzati tutti su Honda e Ljajic.



Già


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Mi sa che non raggiungiamo i 155 dell'anno scorso


L'anno scorso sono stati venduti Ibra e Thiago, avevamo incassato 60 mil, tutti esaltati nel comprare giocatori ed ovviamente i giornali si sono scatenati alla grande per i sostituti.

Quest'anno con il tormentone "non arriva nessuno, se non parte nessuno" i giornalisti hanno battuto la fiacca.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (7 Agosto 2013)

Diego Lopez, Di Maria e Pepe grazie Cds


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (8 Agosto 2013)

Good adventure


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (8 Agosto 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Quest'anno con il tormentone "non arriva nessuno, se non parte nessuno" i giornalisti hanno battuto la fiacca.


E' vero, quest'anno è molto più spento...


----------



## Darren Marshall (8 Agosto 2013)

Il Cacchiomercato


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (10 Agosto 2013)

Maxi Lopez e son 115


----------



## Djici (10 Agosto 2013)

sono dispiaciuto che non ci sia pato in questa lista


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (10 Agosto 2013)

117  con Borriello e Pizarro


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (11 Agosto 2013)

Acquafresca diventa il primo della lista


----------



## tifoso evorutto (11 Agosto 2013)

Jonathan e Rocchi!!!!!!


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (12 Agosto 2013)

Jonatas


----------



## Djici (13 Agosto 2013)

metti pure gourcuff 

sinceramente non mi va neanche di aprire un topic su di lui.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Agosto 2013)

121? 155, noi ci crediamo


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (14 Agosto 2013)

Kozak


----------



## Jaqen (14 Agosto 2013)

Johansenqualcosadelgenere


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (14 Agosto 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Johansenqualcosadelgenere



123


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Agosto 2013)

Ci vogliono ameno un'altra trentina di nomi e siamo alla metà di agosto


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (14 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ci vogliono ameno un'altra trentina di nomi e siamo alla metà di agosto



Devono arrivare ancora i giorni del Condor


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Devono arrivare ancora i giorni del Condor


Vero, là una decina ne usciranno, speriamo bene fino ad allora...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (16 Agosto 2013)

Rooney by la stupida giornalista di MN.


----------



## Djici (16 Agosto 2013)

conoscendo i nostri super giornalisti, tra il match di andata e di ritorno contro il psv saremmo interessati a mezza squadra olandese


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (19 Agosto 2013)

Coppola


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (21 Agosto 2013)

Aggiunti i due di oggi.


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Aggiunti i due di oggi.



Supereremo lo scorso anno?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Agosto 2013)

A quanto si va?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (22 Agosto 2013)

130, impossibile arrivare a 156


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Agosto 2013)

Birsa n'altro che va subito in grassetto


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (27 Agosto 2013)

Dossena e Cannavaro e sono 132  peccato non fare il record.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (27 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Dossena e Cannavaro e sono 132  peccato non fare il record.



abbi fede
il 2 agosto usciranno almeno una 30° di nomi
compresi Messi e Ronaldo
naturalmente non presi all'ultimo secondo solo per un intoppo burocratico


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (27 Agosto 2013)

Moses e son 134 dai ci vuole un miracolo.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (28 Agosto 2013)

Soriano: 135!


----------



## tifoso evorutto (28 Agosto 2013)

Berghesio 136


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (28 Agosto 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Berghesio 136



Sto cesso argentino già lo aggiunsi, lo dissero qualche settimana fa.


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Soriano: 135!



E questo da dove è uscito???


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (28 Agosto 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> E questo da dove è uscito???



Scambio Antonini-Soriano con la Samp, news di BalotellA.


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Scambio Antonini-Soriano con la Samp, news di BalotellA.



Che roba....


----------



## tifoso evorutto (28 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Scambio Antonini-Soriano con la Samp, news di BalotellA.



Cioe?
scambiamo un cane per un gatto?


----------

